# Partialy harvest



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey all, I have a giant nl bush growing, its about 3 weeks till harvest and she has a whole bunch of little buds on lower branches and inside the canopy. My question is could i harvest the bigger buds when ready and leave the smaller ones to mature more?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

harvest the top 1/3 and then let the rest mature.what i was told and did.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

yea,ive seen many people harvest that way.it makes sense to me


----------



## Dub_j (Sep 7, 2008)

people say sometimes it even increases yield when you harvest the top first then let the lower buds mature.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

i'd say the most important thing when doing this is to make sure you dont wait too long.make sure your checkin your trichs on them buds to make sure you dont cut them late and lose most the potency


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2008)

That awsome, but do i cut the branches with the mature buds or do i just take the buds? I would think it would be difficult to just take buds.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2008)

I chech the trichs at least 2 a week. I want 60 percent amber, right?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 7, 2008)

hows it goin smoky? i've harvested a few like that. i remove the branches just below the fattest part of the buds. also the more you take at one time the longer it will take for the plant to recover and resume normal growth. good luck and i hope this helps


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks slomo, that info helps alot. Now i know that i can remove branches and not harm the plant. This is def gonna be a good harvest!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

yea,its definitly a good way to get all you can outta your lower buds.


----------

